# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Лосиный Остров

## krwright

Всем, привет! 
Я недавно узнал об этом острове, и заинтересовался им. Кто-нибудь бывал там? Если так, тебе понравился, и порекомендовал бы поехать туда?

----------


## Marcus

> Кто-нибудь бывал там? Если да, понравился ли он вам и порекомендовали бы вы поехать туда?

 Лосиный остров не остров, а заповедник. Я там был, там неплохо. В общем, это лес.

----------


## krwright

Я знаю, что это не остров. Я прочитал где-то, можно посещать конюшню и кормить животных.

----------


## sperk

> Я знаю, что это не остров. Я прочитал где-то, можно посещать конюшню и кормить животных.

 http://bit.ly/11L31I5

----------

